# Baby Boomer GAme



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

BABY BOOMER GAME 

MEMORY TEST! 
(Have a paper and pencil handy to record your answers.. Your mind isn't 
as sharp as it once was!) 

This is NOT a pushover test. It's a Baby Boomer era test! 

There are 20 questions. Average score is 12 .
This one will be difficult for the youngerset. (DUDE!)

Have fun, but no peeking! The answers are at the end of the post. I got all 20 correct. 




1. What builds strong bodies 12 ways? 
A. Flintstones vitamins 
B. The Buttmaster 
C. Spaghetti 
D. Wonder Bread 
E. Orange Juice 
F. Milk 
G. Cod Liver Oil


2. Before he was Muhammed Ali, he was... 
A. Sugar Ray Robinson. 
B. Roy Orbison.. 
C. Gene Autry. 
D. Rudolph Valentino. 
E. Fabian. 
F. Mickey Mantle. 
G. Cassius Clay.


3. ! Pogo, th e comic strip character said, 'We have met the enemy and.... 
A. It's you. 
B. He is us. 
C. It's the Grinch. 
D. He wasn't home. 
E. He's really me and you. 
F. We quit. 
G. He surrendered.


4. Good night, David. 
A.. Good night, Chet 
B. Sleep well. 
C. Good night, Irene. 
D.. Good night, Gracie. 
E. See you later, alligator. 
F. Until tomorrow. 
G. Good night, Steve..


5. You'll wonder where the yellow went... 
A. When you use Tide 
B. When you lose your crayons. 
C. When you clean your tub. 
D. If you paint the room blue. 
E. If you buy a soft water tank. 
F. When you use Lady Clairol. 
G. When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent. 


6. Before he was the Skipper's Little Buddy, Bob Denver was Dobie's 
friend... 
A. Stuart Whitman. 
B Randolph Scott. 
C. Steve Reeves.. 
D. Maynard G. Krebs. 
E. Corky B. Dork. 
F. Dave the Whale. 
G. Zippy Zoo.


7. Liar, liar... 
A. You're a liar. 
B. Your nose is growing. 
C. Pants on fire. 
D. Join the choir 
E. Jump up higher. 
F. On the wire. 
G. I'm telling Mom.


8. Meanwhile, back in Metropolis, Superman fights a never ending battle 
for truth, justice and..... 
A. Wheaties. 
B. Lois Lane . 
C. TV ratings. 
D. World peace. 
E. Red tights. 
F. The American way. 
G. News headlines.


9. Hey kids! What time is it? 
A. It's time for Yogi Bear. 
B It's time to do your homework. 
C. It's Howdy Doody Time. 
D. It's time for Romper Room. 
E. It's bedtime. 
F... The Mighty Mouse Hour.. 
G. Scoopy Doo Time..


10. Lions and tigers and bears..! .. 
A. Yikes. 
B. Oh, no.. 
C. Gee whiz. 
D. I'm scared... 
E. Oh my. 
F.. Help! Help! 
G. Let's run.


11. Bob Dylan advised us never to trust anyone.... 
A. Over 40. 
B. Wearing a uniform. 
C.. Carrying a briefcase. 
D. Over 30. 
E. You don't know. 
F. Who says, 'Trust me'.. 
G. Who eats tofu.


12. NFL quarterback who appeared in a television commercial wearing women's 
stockings... 
A. Troy Aikman 
B. Kenny Stabler 
C. Joe Namath 
D. Roger Staubach 
E. Joe Montana 
F. Steve Young 
G. John Elway


13. Brylcream... 
A. Smear it on. 
B. You'll smell great. 
C. Tame that cowlick. 
D. Grease ball heaven. 
E. It's a dream. 
F. We're your team. 
G. A little dab'll do ya.


14. I found my thrill... 
A. In Blueberry muffins. 
B. With my man, Bill. 
C. Down at the mill. 
D. Over the windowsill. 
E. With thyme and dill. 
F. Too late to enjoy. 
G. On Blueberry Hill. 


15.. Before Robin Williams, Peter Pan was played by... 
A. Clark Gable. 
B. Mary Martin. 
C. Doris Day. 
D. Errol Flynn. 
E. Sally Fields. 
F. Jim Carrey. 
G. Jay Leno.


16. Name the Beatles... 
A. John, Steve, George, Ringo 
B. John, Paul, George, Roscoe 
C. John, Paul, Stacey, Ringo 
D. Jay, Paul, George, Ringo 
E. Lewis, Peter, George, Ringo 
F. Jason, Betty, Skipper, Hazel 
G. John, Paul, George, Ringo


17. I wonder, wonder, who. 
A. Who ate the leftovers? 
B. Who did the laundry? 
C. Was it you? 
D. Who wrote the book of love? 
E. Who I am? 
F. Passed the test? 
G. Knocked on the door?


18. I'm strong to the finish... 
A. Cause I eats my broccoli. 
B. Cause I eats me spinach. 
C. Cause I lift weights. 
D. Cause I'm the hero. 
E. And don't you for get it. 
F. Cause Olive Oyl loves me. 
G. To outlast Bruto.


19. When it's least expected, you're elected, you're the star today. 
A. Smile, you're on Candid Camera. 
B. Smile, you're on Star Search. 
C. Smile, you won the lottery. 
D. Smile, we're watching you. 
E. Smile, the world sees you. 
F. Smile, you're a hit. 
G. Smile, you're on TV.


20. What do M & M's do? 
A. Make your tummy happy.! 
B. Melt in your mouth, not in your pocket. 
C. Make you fat. 
D.. Melt your heart. 
E... Make you popular. 
F. Melt in your mouth, not in your hand. 
G. Come in colors.


Below are the right answers:


1. D - Wonder Bread 
2. G - Cassius Clay 
3. B - He Is us 
4. A - Good night, Chet 
5. G - When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent 
6. D - Maynard G. Krebs 
7. C - Pants on fire 
8. F - The American Way 
9. C - It's Howdy Doody Time 
10. E - Oh my 
11. D - Over 30 
12. C - Joe Namath 
13. G - A little dab'll do ya 
14. G - On Blueberry Hill 
15. B - Mary Martin 
16. G - John, Paul, George, Ringo 
17. D - Who wrote the book of Love 
18. B - Cause I eats me spinach 
19. A - Smile, you're on Candid Camera 
20.. F - Melt in your mouth not in your hand 

Don't forget to put your score in the subject line, when you forward this on.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I got them all.
I'm not sure if that means I'm smart or just old?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't get them all, and one I never heard of in my life, what is brylcream? Anyways I got numbers 1,3,4,6,13 wrong not bad, I scored me a 75% and got 15 right which is better than the expected 12 is good right.:wink:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I got 15 right .


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I got 17 right.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I got 12. I can't believe I guessed right on Brylcream, never heard of it... I am not old enough?:roll:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brylcream is/was a white hair cream for men when the slicked back greaser look was popular in the 1950's

The whole theme song was

Brylcream a little dab will do you
Brycream you'll look so debonair
Brylcream the gals will all pursuit you
They Love to get their fingers in your hair

:=)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I got them all - pretty much without even seeing the answer.

Remember these....

LSMFT

And how the theme song from Indiana Jones sounds an awful lot like a cigarette commercial..."to a smoker..its a kent"

I want my maypo


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I got number1 wrong.

http://brylcreem.com/products.html


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Brylcream is/was a white hair cream for men when the slicked back greaser look was popular in the 1950's
> 
> The whole theme song was
> 
> ...


Oh gotcha, well from looking at other people at least I'm not the only clueless one when it comes to it


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I got 18 right. I missed no. 3 (don't know from Pogo) and missed no. 5 (guessed it was Tide).


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I got number1 wrong.
> 
> http://brylcreem.com/products.html


Same here....can't believe I forgot the Wonderbread....otherwise perfect. :-o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

LSMFT = Lucy Strike means fine tobacco or the prepubesent giggle; ; let's stop my finger's tired.

We couldn't afford Maypo when I was a kid.

DFrost


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I missed Nos. 3 and 4, so I got 18 right. And I'm NOT a baby boomer.

Laura


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

David Frost said:


> LSMFT = Lucy Strike means fine tobacco or the prepubesent giggle; ; let's stop my finger's tired.
> 
> We couldn't afford Maypo when I was a kid.
> 
> DFrost


LOL Didn't know the prepubescent version.......I do remember having maypo though and that little cowboy kid.......I also remember you could get codeine cough syrup (Cheracol) without any controls at the drug store I recall climbing on the kitchen counters and sneaking into it......no wonder so many kids hit the 70s ready for more. 

Also remember dad sending me to the 7-11 to buy smokes for him if he ran out - yep - lucky strikes, no filters. God Bless him - dead of lung cancer 2 years ago.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Got them all right!
What's terrible about that is according to stats I'm even to old to be a baby boomer.
They started in Jan of 46 till Jan of 62.... I think. Can't remember exactly how far it went.

C'mon David. Don't even try and deny you forgot!
Loose Straps Mean Floppy Tits. :-o:-#8-[:twisted:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> C'mon David. Don't even try and deny you forgot!
> Loose Straps Mean Floppy Tits. :-o:-#8-[:twisted:


ha ha, in all honesty, I did forget, until I read it, ha ha. My dad smoked Kools, non filtered. You put a quarter in the machine, got the cigarettes and there were two pennies inside the cellophane wrapper. I used to get the pennies. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

One wrong!

I still miss Howdy Duddy. I wonder what happened to Buffalo Bob? Anyone know?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dang David-you ARE ancient. I don't remember when smokes were a quarter! I do remember when they were 50 cents. 

But then I *am* in the middle of the boom ('55)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I got them all.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dang David-you ARE ancient. I don't remember when smokes were a quarter! I do remember when they were 50 cents.
> 
> But then I *am* in the middle of the boom ('55)


I remember coming back from Germany in 65 (12 hour flight) with stop over in Newfoundland where duty free cigarettes were $1.50...........a CARTON


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Got them all right!
> What's terrible about that is according to stats I'm even to old to be a baby boomer.
> They started in Jan of 46 till Jan of 62.... I think. Can't remember exactly how far it went.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Looks like a tie. Do I get the crown for being first or do we need a run off test?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I remember coming back from Germany in 65 (12 hour flight) with stop over in Newfoundland where duty free cigarettes were $1.50...........a CARTON


LOL, reading these is priceless. The only thing I'm going to be able to tell my kids is "hey kids, guess what?! I remember when gas was less than $1 a gallon"...yeesh, I used to fill my old Dodge truck up for less than $40 (and it has a 38 gallon single tank) and now, I fill my car up for about the same, and it only holds 13 gallons.

I can't imagine smokes being less than $4 a pack either.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, reading these is priceless. The only thing I'm going to be able to tell my kids is "hey kids, guess what?! I remember when gas was less than $1 a gallon"...yeesh, I used to fill my old Dodge truck up for less than $40 (and it has a 38 gallon single tank) and now, I fill my car up for about the same, and it only holds 13 gallons.
> 
> I can't imagine smokes being less than $4 a pack either.


No kidding, back then Sunoco 260 gas was $.30/gal loaded with lead and all that "good" stuff. You couldn't run those 11 1/2 to 1 compression ratio Chevy engines on the stuff you have available today. I push $50 a tank with the Villager when it's on reserve:-(
Do you want to meet for training tomorrow AM? Supposed to get up to -1 ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The cheapest I ever bought gas for was 18.9 cents a gallon in Kansas 1968.:smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My cheapest gas was 19.9. The Gulf station on Lima Ave. ha ha. The owner let us high school kids run a tab. Couldn't be more than 5 bucks, and had to be paid on Saturday. Cigarettes were 22 cents at the station. He'd sell them to us, but of course would give us the old: "remember, you didn't get those here", speech.

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> No kidding, back then Sunoco 260 gas was $.30/gal loaded with lead and all that "good" stuff. You couldn't run those 11 1/2 to 1 compression ratio Chevy engines on the stuff you have available today. I push $50 a tank with the Villager when it's on reserve:-(
> Do you want to meet for training tomorrow AM? Supposed to get up to -1 ;-)


Yeah...up to -1, I bet you know where I'm going to be tomorrow! Hiding out indoors. I don't have ANY winter clothing that can handle that kind of cold that still fits right now - my winter gear from NY won't zip around the lump, lol. 

What you doing on here, I thought you guys had training this morning? It's snowing at my house so I stayed indoors.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I got them all.
> I'm not sure if that means I'm smart or just old?


I got them all too. A couple I might have had to think for a while if it wasn't multiple choice with the reminder right there! :lol:


Thomas, it means that we are OLD. Like David.

Heck, I remember when Wonder Bread (#1) built strong bodies only EIGHT measly ways!

On Howdy Doody, Buffalo Bob would say, "Wonder Bread builds strong bodies 8 ways. Look for the red, yellow, and blue balloons printed on the wrapper."

The other 4 "ways" came along in the 60s.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> One wrong!
> 
> I still miss Howdy Duddy. I wonder what happened to Buffalo Bob? Anyone know?


Died in the late 90s.

Robert Emil Schmidt was born in Buffalo, NY. "Buffalo Bob."


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What you doing on here, I thought you guys had training this morning? It's snowing at my house so I stayed indoors.


Chris's son hurt his leg and they wanted to take him to the MD this AM just to check it out. We would have been the only ones out there, everyone else had work or school or had to go to Denver. I didn't take much convincing to stay home


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I got them all too. A couple I might have had to think for a while if it wasn't multiple choice with the reminder right there! :lol:
> 
> 
> Thomas, it means that we are OLD. Like David.
> ...


What's weird is, I remember stuff from 50 years ago better then I do stuff from last year 
I can't eat plain white bread (or Wheat either) anymore. It's got to have seeds and nuts and raisins and fiber.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Only got 5 right. But I'm not that old!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris's son hurt his leg and they wanted to take him to the MD this AM just to check it out. We would have been the only ones out there, everyone else had work or school or had to go to Denver. I didn't take much convincing to stay home


I took my son to school at 7:45 - that was all the convincing I needed to stay in my warm house.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't actually remember ever watching Howdy Doody - could pick him out in a lineup - and remember the first few words of the song --- but Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room --- yes. 

Do recall watching Mr Ed wearing sunglasses because I had the measles and my mother was worried about me going blind.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't actually remember ever watching Howdy Doody - could pick him out in a lineup - and remember the first few words of the song --- but Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room --- yes.
> 
> Do recall watching Mr Ed wearing sunglasses because I had the measles and my mother was worried about me going blind.



Captain Kangaroo/ Bob Keeshan was actually the first Clarabell on Howdy Doody


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Got all right except for #6. Couldnt for the life of me remember that one. But then again, lately a lot of stuff seems to escape me. But I will be eligible for senior discounts very soon!! 

That was fun and brought back memories.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Looks like a tie. Do I get the crown for being first or do we need a run off test?




It's seldom I can remember that many things at once. Not gonna push it! :lol::lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> ..... and Romper Room --- yes.
> 
> .....


and the "magic mirror"....Romper Domper Stomper Do, Tell me tell me tell me who...

(or something really close to that).


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

I got 16 right.


----------

